# taurus cly. dissasy ?



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

has anyone found a solution for taurus's little "problem" of making their revolvers's cylinder assy's so
they can not be taken appart to be cleaned ? I understand that they are somehow crimped together
at the factory. My frend called the factory to ask how they did it but they would admit nothing. We
wonder if they break it to get it appart and replace the whole cylinder assy. ( we believe they crimp
because they recieved so many back for service from the ejection rods unscrewing and they dodn't 
want to waste time fixing that problem ...... )
This sounds like a great niche for an aftermarket part fix ..... Has anyone "broke" one to see how
they are crimped together to know is there could be an easy fix ???????

Any thoughts ? I like taurus revolvers OK except for that little agrivating thing .....

any thoughts or experiences ??????

Tim


----------

